# What’s Your Element?



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

Ethereal: Luminous
First determine your top three ethereals and then your #1 ethereal from the link above. 

Then refer to the list below to determine your top 2 elements:
Alabaster=Water
Crimson=Fire
Crystal=Earth
Energetic & Spanish Energetic=Wind
Fairytale & Retro Fairytale=Earth
Star=Fire
Luminous=Wind
Mermaid=Water
French=Water
Mahogany=Earth
Moon=Water
Rose=Earth
Wind=Wind
Wild=Earth
Royal=Earth
Slavic=Earth
Sparkly=Fire
Sun=Fire

Share your top two elements below!
I’ll start.
I am Luminous and Mermaid so I am Wind and Water.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

lilacleia16 said:


> Ethereal: Luminous
> First determine your top three ethereals and then your #1 ethereal from the link above.
> 
> Then refer to the list below to determine your top 2 elements:
> ...


*1. *Star* - Fire* 
*2.* Moon *- Water*

I suppose this makes me steam?


----------

